# 3 Gallon - Any Ideas?



## dummees (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Guys -

So after a good 3-4 months of educating myself on bettas after an x-mas present gone bad in December (unfortunately 2 bettas dead later from poor information from a petstore) , I wish I could retire the gift 3 gallon cylinder tank. Then again, it really is pretty, and looks great on my desk. 
My question is, now that my betta is in a much better environment (6.6g now), what can I put in this 3 gallon?
It has an undergravel filter already, but I would prefer something more cold water so it wouldn't require another heater. If it's needed though, I wouldn't mind picking one up. 

I've seen a few snails and even a couple people suggested mollies...but I'm not sure on any fish, it seems very high maintenance to even keep a fish alive in a space that small. I was thinking an african dwarf frog, but some forums also said that it's way too small. :T

If you guys have any suggestions, it would be more than appreciated. I really don't want to have this tank sit in a box when it was a present that created my love for bettas. C:
Thanks!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No mollies. If you don't want a betta (with a heater and proper water changes 3 gallons I great) I would go with shrimp. Plenty of colorful kinds!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes! Shrimp! I love them but my bettas are always too aggressive. XD I'd love to set up tank just for shrimp.


----------



## dummees (Mar 22, 2013)

Awww, you guys are trying to make me sob every time I pass the seafood section, aren't you? No more sushi for me if I keep branching out with different breeds of aquatic life.
I think I might go with some Cherries - I think they'd look really nice along the bottom with some contrasting white gravel.
Thanks!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh I think that'd be lovely! You'll have to post pics when it's set up!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Cherries will sort of de-color on light gravel. Best to go with something dark, and you'll notice their color improve.

But yeah ... fill that sucker full of driftwood and some plants, and start a cherry colony.


----------

